# Thoughts on a Dremel Muli-max?



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am thinking of purchasing this Multi-max to use as a jam saw. (I am getting ready to do a big flooring job.)

Anyway, I read that people have purchased these for one job and then find 1000 different things to use it for but I hate uni-taskers and I am worried about spending $100 on a tool I only use once. 

Anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought one because I felt like I needed it in my business. I have not found 1000 uses for it yet but I feel that it is definitely worth the $97 or so I paid for it. I have no plans to use the sanding pads, but may one day. I for one have not had the bad experience of others with the blade(s) vibrating loose. Maybe I got a newer version or something. For trimming out new door jambs, new thresholds, and I have even used it on a roof fitting replacement lap siding on a dormer window. Works for me. Thanks, David


----------



## tommy potatoes (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought one last weekend. It would have been worth the price of it alone to have had it about 8 hours earlier, when I was halfway underneath a cabinet, trying to cut out a piece of ledger board with a battery powered dremel tool. It looks pretty slick to me, and it's a fraction of the price of a Fein Multimaster...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard to beat for $100.00. I probably won't use the sanding pads much either, but for cutting in tight spaces it works well. May not be a Fein, but for the limited use I;ll be using it for it's fine.


----------



## mike4 (Mar 26, 2009)

I did purchase the multi-max recently and found to be all it was advertised to be. It is a great tool for getting into tight spaces where traditional cutting tools (handsaw, circular saw) cannot. Surprising easy to control and fast cutting. Would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have not (and probably never will) used it to cut drywall, but it does great on wood. Should make quick work of drywall, I'm just used to using other tools for cutting it. The few times I've used mine I can say it is easy to handle....


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Being on a bit of as tight budget these days I took an even cheaper route and bought the Harbor Freight version for $34(after my 15% off coupon that came in my mailer) I tried it out on a piece of casing and was surprised how easily and smothly it sliced right into it. I too never forsee using the sanding disc, but the time this will save me in cutting baseboards and crown moulding will be well worth the cost.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I had actually looked for the China Freight version before I got the Dremel. They were always out of stock. I'm sure theirs is fine for occasional use...


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> I had actually looked for the China Freight version before I got the Dremel. They were always out of stock. I'm sure theirs is fine for occasional use...


True, and unless I find it to be indespensible, for me it will be occasional use only, but just in case, since I got it on sale I went ahead and paid the $9 for the 2 year replacement warranty.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny I should read this today. I had some repairs to a townhouse to do. The dormer windows on the roof both had rotted wood on the "nose" of the window sill. I don't like to replace the entire sill if I don't have to and have replaced just the nose before. Some of them are two piece and that makes things easier, some are not so I have to do it the hard way. The hard way was to use my battery operated small skill saw and cut what I could from side to side and finish with a compass saw. That was before today- -I'm up on a ladder looking at this one piece window sill and remembered I had bought the Dremel Multimaster tool recently, on sale. I go get it, put the little blade in it, drag the cord up the ladder and used it to cut just the front (1 3/4" or so) of the window sill off. I took a chance and cut the two staples where the brick mold was attached to the sill at the factory with it. Worked for me anyway. This is probably the fastest, and easiest I have ever cut one off. Now, off to find the other 999 uses for this tool. Thanks, David


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*End thoughts*

Thanks for all the replies, after much consideration I am just going to save about $80 and buy a japanese saw to cut the jams with. I just don't think I will use the multi-max enough to justify the price tag.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Good move Wrangler. I buy their heat guns (about $9.00 on sale) for drying joint compound on patchwork. They generally last a year or a little better (with pretty frequent use) so I don't go with the extended warranty. I bought a sharpener for circular saw blades ($60.00 on sale I think) and I did go for the warranty on it. I figure one 12" - 80 tooth blade and it's just abut paid for itself.....


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you tried the sharpener yet? I've never tried to sharpen a blade and have wondered if they still perform as well and as long as new. Also, has anyone found a good source for blades for the oscillating saws? All that I have found so far are pretty pricey. I was thinking that I might even try to make my own by cutting up a flush cut saw.
TIA,
Brett


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't gotten around to the sharpener yet. The instructions that came with it aren't the best. Going to try to find some more info on line if possible on "how to". I've got several old "regular" blades to experiment on before I try the good carbide ones. Several years ago there was a guy in the area who sharpened blades and handsaws for a nominal fee, so it's "doable". Might play with it this afternoon if I get a minute.....
As far as the blades for the multi tool, I picked up a couple of extras at HD. They are kind of pricey for such a small blade, but still cheaper than the Fein blades. There's probably an online source that's more reasonable, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> As far as the blades for the multi tool, I picked up a couple of extras at HD. They are kind of pricey for such a small blade, but still cheaper than the Fein blades. There's probably an online source that's more reasonable, but haven't found it yet.


Nor have I. Which blades did you find at HD? The only blades I saw at my local outlet were for Dremel, and I think they were $10 each.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

HD only had the Dremel brand too. The 3/4" wood/metal were about $10.00 each. I saw the Fein on Amazon 3 for $45.71 (theirs are 1-1/8"). HD also had the 3" half-round grout blade and sand paper. Don't recall the price offhand as I didn't buy either. The Fein 3-5/8" wood flush cut blade is $24.99 on Amazon. Did a search there for the Dremel accessories and their 3" flat blade is $10.99 and others are listed.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Took The Dremel Plunge*

I have a few cabinets and door frames and sills to work on so I grabbed a Multimax last week. HD had a $25 gift card with purchase so it seemed a good time. I met a contractor there looking for more blades and he said it was very handy tool.
First use, I tried notching out laminate flooring over a heat vent. The half round wood blade bound and vibrated loose. So I rotated it two notches, and tightened it . It came loose again and it bound and burned in the wood. So I took out the straight tongue blade for wood and had better results, but I can't seem to keep a blade from vibrating loose.
I think Dremel makes good stuff, but what am doing wrong here??? I'm a bit concerned with the thickness of blades and how well they will hold up thru the long term. If my half round is burning in laminate I can't imagine what it will work on .
I've got a fair bit of cabinet and sill work to do and may just go back to jigsaw
Any buddy got any tips?


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

you get what you pay for in these types of specialty tools, when i first saw the multimaster by fein i said wow nice but no way am i paying $400 for that!

well i ate my own words when i was installing a kitchen and saw a tile guy with one,we started talking and sure enough i was online that nite shopping.

after i made my purchase i never looked back,i use it on a daily basis from scraping,sanding, notching,cutting shims,Etc.

the sticker shock was gone from the first couple of jobs, the things i use it for i would have burned the dremel out the first week.(i consider the dremel a throw away of $)


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> you get what you pay for in these types of specialty tools, when i first saw the multimaster by fein i said wow nice but no way am i paying $400 for that!
> 
> well i ate my own words when i was installing a kitchen and saw a tile guy with one,we started talking and sure enough i was online that nite shopping.
> 
> ...


 
I must agree with you on this. There is no comparison to the tools just pick up the multi master and the dremel , you will feel the difference. I would also burn the less priced saw out before long. I bought the Fein kit for 356.00 at my tool supplier. The blades are some what pricey tho. Went on line to register the Fein and they sent me a 10.00 coupon to use at any store for blades. If your only going to use it for a few items the dremel would do you fine . but for commercial use stay away from it, go with the Fein.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> ..........I think Dremel makes good stuff, but what am doing wrong here???


 Yes Dremel does have some good stuff. I used their Metal EZ Lock™ cutoff wheel to cut 2" angle iron to length with no appreciable wear on the wheel.
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-Cut-Off-Mandrel-Cutting/dp/B000FBLRVA

That said the Dremel tools are still comparatively light duty. I don't have the Multimax (an ambitious name) but from what I have heard I think it will do the jobs you describe, it will just take longer than portrayed in those Infomercials. The Fein commercials are the same in that they portray Zip Zip and you're finished.

From your problem statement you may be pushing this tool too hard. Besides the lower price it has lower power than the Fein.



Five Star said:


> .....the sticker shock was gone from the first couple of jobs......


 Agreed, The Fein $$$ is a shocker both for the tool and then the accessories. The surprising thing is that Fein considers the Multimaster as the consumer version of their commercial heavy duty SuperCut.

How about those prices? I have the Fein Multimaster in the metal case. What I most object to is the price of blades. to save bucks My next order is going to be with Al
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

wrangler said:


> .... I took an even cheaper route and bought the Harbor Freight version for $34(after my 15% off coupon that came in my mailer).......and was surprised how easily and smoothly it sliced right into it. ....


That is a good deal the price now is $40 before any coupons:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65700

They also have a Li-Ion cordless version for $70:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=67097


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

I just bought this 2.3 amp Rockwell Sonicrafter for $139 (with a bunch of blades included) at Amazon... much more powerful than the Dremel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5MZB3lRAi8 <-- commercial that sold me.

I am surprised that this knockoff version has not been mentioned yet.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen ads for it. Already bought a Dremel before I saw them though. Haven't seen one up close. I THINK Sears carries them....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Timster said:


> I am surprised that this knockoff version has not been mentioned yet.


 Here is another sale on the Rockwell:
http://www.coastaltool.com/rockwell/sonicrafter.htm

This review thought the Rockwell topped the Dremel:
http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/11/rockwell_sonicrafter_review.php

I bought a Green plastic Rockwell 1/4" corded drill with Jacobs chuck in the 60's for $9. It lasted 3 or 4 years, No complaints. Anybody remember these?


----------



## swdw (May 9, 2009)

Well, I splurged and bought the complete Sonicrafter kit- the $180 version
Their $130 version is a better value than the Dremel as you get much more than one blade. The dremel quickly outpaces the cost of the sonicrafter if you try to equip it with the same accessories the sonicrafter comes with.

So far so good. It is a much sturdier tool than the Dremel Multimax. So far I've used it for flush cutting a 2x4 I couldn't use a sawsall on. I've cut nails that were hard to reach so I could remove a piece of old framing. I used it to notch concrete so I could break of only the part I needed witha chisel. I made a flush square cut in the wood siding to mount a vent. Cut some densguard with it.

Works great. Only caveat is make sure you have the screw down tight. I did have an accessory loosen a couple of times until I started adding a little more torque to it. Since then, no more problems.

In only one project the tool has made me VERY happy I bought it. Seems well built, rugged, and does the job.

The Fein may be the best. But the rockwell is a great tool and a much better value.

There's a review on the different multi tools here (incl. Fein, Rockwell, Bosch, Dremel)
http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/11/oscilating_tool_roundup.php

The full review of the sonicrafter is here
http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/11/rockwell_sonicrafter_review.php

And yes, Sears does carry them now. However, Rockwell had a special offer of an optional 3 payments with no additional cost if I bought it directly from their website.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Swdw, Good Post
Welcome to the Forum.
Are by any chance a Drywaller in the South West?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Multi Max Review*

Last week I had to install some enlarged soffit vents in my plywood soffits. Got to thinking the Multi Max was the dream tool for this and I have to say it was, very fast and tidy.

Then on a job site this week I had to cut into baseboards and install a flush mounted Vac Pan which is a floor level, central vac inlet valve you sweep to. This device is installed either in the kick plate of a cabinet or flush wall mounted through the baseboards into a wall cavity and the vac pipes extend within the hidden space, quite often done as a retrofit.

Again I must admit Multimax was the deam tool as the baseboard had several contours and thicknesses.This was another apllication I bought the Multi Max for as kick plates and base boards on ceramic floors or hardwood can be a pain to access and cut cleanly and my work also requires knothing out 6 inches of the sole plate withing the finished wall cavity.

So all went well until the granite counter guy showed up and we got to talking about the Fein tool he was using and he showed me all his blades and scrapers.  

He did suggest that in his experience because the tool is oscillating you should never push it just guide it... good tip

»The MDF basebboards I was cutting into were a snap, but I have too say I left the site feeling a twinge of shall we say.... Locker Room Envy

Either way the MultiMax has paid for itself within 2 weeks but I do find myself thinking I should sell my unused Porter Cable detail sander, and upgrade the Multi Max to at least a SoniCrafter or scour the used tool shops and garge sales for a Fein...


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

snip


Chemist1961 said:


> Either way the MultiMax has paid for itself within 2 weeks but I do find myself thinking I should sell my unused Porter Cable detail sander, and upgrade the Multi Max to at least a SoniCrafter or scour the used tool shops and garge sales for a Fein...


Save those contour pads from the Porter Cable kit and use with the Fein sanding kit; they fit! And, as you know, the PC kit has a ton of profiles in there.


----------



## TrafficCopSmith (Dec 23, 2009)

Chemist1961 said:


> Either way the MultiMax has paid for itself within 2 weeks but I do find myself thinking I should sell my unused Porter Cable detail sander, and upgrade the Multi Max to at least a SoniCrafter or scour the used tool shops and garge sales for a Fein...



That's what I would do.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Ordered my Fein yesterday. Yes it is pricey however i tend to beat the crap out of my tools. 
I still like my flush cut saw for door jambs if there is room to use it, otherwise it will be the Fein.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought a reconned one for $50. Sent it back after I overused it and they sent back a brand new one. It tends to overheat, but if you treat it right, it will serve you well. I use it for all kinds of things. Shop online for cheaper blades


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, after much consideration I am just going to save about $80 and buy a japanese saw to cut the jams with. I just don't think I will use the multi-max enough to justify the price tag.


Actually, for cutting jambs, you should buy the Ryobi flush cut saw


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

mrgins said:


> Actually, for cutting jambs, you should buy the Ryobi flush cut saw


+1. i have the Fein on order but still use my flush cut saw for now.


----------

